# Newcastle Upon Tyne - North East England



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

His contributions are appreciated.


----------



## Stamford (Mar 9, 2010)

Dear all, thank you for the kind comments and apologies for not being about for over a year now - Can't believe it. I moved away for about 5 months to Lincolnshire, but have been back in Newcastle since January - Still taking pictures all the time, so will stick a few recent ones on here now to give you a general idea and feel free to follow the links in my signature if you want to catch up with a vast amount of other stuff.

DSCN6370 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN6362 by stamford0001, on Flickr

Peacock Butterfly by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN6289 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN6215 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN6169 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN6151 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN6145 by stamford0001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful butterfly image; and I think I recognised one of the images as being taken in Ouseburn Valley? Had a little explore of that area myself on a recent visit - lovely and so characterful!


----------



## Stamford (Mar 9, 2010)

Some pictures of this weeks walks around Newcastle (and a brief sortie to Gateshead) - You can see more if you're interested here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.756366947764566.1073741926.266273743440558 or on my photostream on Flickr here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Halo by stamford0001, on Flickr

Mallard by stamford0001, on Flickr 

Roe Dear by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN6769 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN6762 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN6724 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN6708 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN6699 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN6689 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN6679 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN6655 by stamford0001, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing and very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Stamford (Mar 9, 2010)

Some pictures of this weeks walks around Newcastle - You can see more if you're interested here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.761224573945470.1073741933.266273743440558 or on my photostream on Flickr here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCN7038 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN7809 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN7819 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN7864 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN7887 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN7916 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN8009 by stamford0001, on Flickr
​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like Newcastle's train station....


----------



## Stamford (Mar 9, 2010)

*Week ending 24th August 2014*

Some pictures of this weeks walks around Newcastle - You can see more if you're interested here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.767116776689583.1073741941.266273743440558 or on my photostream on Flickr here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCN8151 by stamford0001, on Flickr

Waymarkers - Ouseburn Valley by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN8248 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN8306 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN8357 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN8377 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN8455 by stamford0001, on Flickr
​


----------



## Stamford (Mar 9, 2010)

*Week ending 31st August 2014*

Some pictures of this weeks walks around Newcastle - You can see more if you're interested here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.767216606679600.1073741942.266273743440558 or on my photostream on Flickr here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Waymarkers - Ouseburn Valley by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN8688 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN8744 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN8772 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN8795 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN8827 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN0091 by stamford0001, on Flickr

Tiger Hornsby - Sandhill, Newcastle upon Tyne by stamford0001, on Flickr
​


----------



## Stamford (Mar 9, 2010)

*Week ending 7th September 2014*

Some pictures of this weeks walks around Newcastle - You can see more if you're interested here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.772619966139264.1073741946.266273743440558 or on my photostream on Flickr here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

You can also see all my pictures of the Great North Run Million celebrations, Great North City Games and Great North Run here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.768829653184962.1073741944.266273743440558

DSCN1128 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN1140 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN1175 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN1233 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN1315 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN1406 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN1443 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN1462 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN1501 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN1631 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN1346 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN2095 by stamford0001, on Flickr


​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some really cool pictures there...!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great recent photos of Newcastle. Yes, I like Newcastle's train station, looks very bright and clean.


----------



## Stamford (Mar 9, 2010)

*Heritage Open Days 11th - 14th September 2014*

A national series of events where historical & cultural venues throughout the UK open their doors over 1 or more of the days, to allow and encourage people to visit, normally free of charge and in a few cases, where normally the building is not normally accessible to the general public. Here is one representative picture of each of the places I visited over the 4 days. 

For those interested in seeing more, there is a Facebook album here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.775512872516640.1073741947.266273743440558
or a Flickr album here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157647105611567/

*Alderman Fenwick's House*

DSCN2761 by stamford0001, on Flickr

*Tyneside Cinema*

DSCN2775 by stamford0001, on Flickr

*Brunswick Methodist Church*

DSCN2789 by stamford0001, on Flickr

*St John The Baptist Church*

DSCN2843 by stamford0001, on Flickr

*CastleGate Conference Centre*

DSCN2879 by stamford0001, on Flickr

*Tyne Theatre*

2014-09-12 10.13.19 by stamford0001, on Flickr

*Cathedral Church of St Nicholas (Tower Tour)*

DSCN2951 by stamford0001, on Flickr

*Grainger Market*

DSCN2977 by stamford0001, on Flickr

*Dunston Staiths*

DSCN3024 by stamford0001, on Flickr

*Swing Bridge*

DSCN3166 by stamford0001, on Flickr

*Newcastle Castle*

DSCN3233 by stamford0001, on Flickr

*Guildhall*

DSCN3299 by stamford0001, on Flickr


----------



## Stamford (Mar 9, 2010)

*Week ending 14th September 2014*

Some pictures of this weeks walks around Newcastle - You can see more if you're interested here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.775547925846468.1073741948.266273743440558 or on my photostream on Flickr here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCN2448 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN2451 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN2531 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN2583 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN2699 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN2785 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN2872 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN2930 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN3141 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN3242 by stamford0001, on Flickr

DSCN3273 by stamford0001, on Flickr
​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A particularly interesting shot of the church of St Nicholas spire. I wonder how you took that?

Your great photographs of Newcastle remind me of my fondness for the city.


----------

